# anyone train their plants to grow horizontally?



## kmoneyc (Jul 24, 2009)

I dunno if there is a speical name for this but I have been trying it out and its working fairly nice.


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 24, 2009)

kmoneyc said:


> I dunno if there is a speical name for this but I have been trying it out and its working fairly nice.


I've heard of growers doing this and I'm surprised more of us don't try it. Some growers use a grow bag - grow the plant vertically - until the plant reaches the desired height, and then they seal the top of the bag, lay the plant down on it's side, and water from the side (just cut new holes) with great success. 

Do you have pics?


----------



## kmoneyc (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea i do, but i jus tie mine down, which i jus found out was LST, but i didnt tie down individual branches, i jus tied down the plant so it grew horizontally. Its my first grow ever so i really had no idea what i was doin, i was lookin through the site alot tho before i started. and for some reason it sayin i cant post the pics but i post them on another thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/218350-training-your-plant-horizontal.html


----------



## Drr (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah it's a great idea because you get all the side shoots growing up becoming all nice cola's.. pretty much LST just some indoor growers don't have space to let it grow that far horizontally.... outdoor that's a different story..


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hell yeah, this is my main method when I grow outdoors, like drr said, those shoots turn into colas.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup I Bent my skunk No1 down and then I topped it and I got this....


----------



## DevilsGarden (Jul 29, 2009)

does doing this cause damage to the stalk of the plant?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 29, 2009)

yes ive dont that before on a very early grow back in the day tryna get 2 plants to follow a t12 flouro tube like on a slash like / that


----------



## nohopeIn (Jul 29, 2009)

I am doing this with my first grow too. I have bent my plants to about 90 degrees, with some copper wire tied to screen under the plant, just below the new growth. Some of the upper stalk is actually below the top of the soil! It doesn't seem to damage the stem at all and the inner leaves are growing QuiCK. When released, the plant goes verticle within a day, its amazing. I now have about 7 mains on one plant(hopefully fem.) without cutting a thing. One was topped by a deer and is now horizontal, and seems to be doing great. For the most part, you don't have to manipulate the branches for light, as the plant does this naturally, also within a day or so. You could have a six footer, about a foot off the ground, if you wanted.


----------



## Drr (Jul 31, 2009)

DevilsGarden said:


> does doing this cause damage to the stalk of the plant?



if you plant it with the stalk perpendicular to the ground (straight up) and you just bench the shit out of it.. you could break it.. but A) planting on an angle is great B) doing it at the right time and the right tension without breaking anything you're golden.. Plus these bastards take alot of punishment..


----------



## drummerforpeace (Aug 1, 2009)

i've had a highdea that i've wanted to put into action for a while but have had a lack of seeds and therefore haven't tried yet. 

what do you think would happen if while in vegetative state, you turned a plant horizontally and then cut off the top set of leaves, split the stem in half for more surface area, and dipped in rooting hormone and then planted the top of your plant? would it grow from two sides? would it have an uber cola in the middle? so many questions, such a lack of opportunities to experiment...


----------



## TheFarmer94 (Aug 1, 2009)

i would like to know what are the benefits of this, i might try it on my next grow. cheers


----------



## ganjaman87 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I bent mine at the main stem right before the first node when the plant was about 1.5-2 weeks from seed so it was very easy to bend and all i have to say is the stem developed a knot at the point i bent it and it seems as if bending them makes the stem stronger because the stem on that skunk plant is amazing now


----------

